# West Bank 2005 captured with NIKON



## night_talker (Jun 2, 2006)

www.wechselobjektiv.de

Reports and Documentary about Iraq, Palestine and other Middle East Countries. Pictures from Baghdad and West Bank. Events and other stuff. Ten important survival tips for a photographer in Iraq.

New: West Bank 2005





Write in my guestbook,
You're welcome!

www.wechselobjektiv.de


----------



## Rolleistef (Jun 4, 2006)

Your survival tips are excellent. It's really worth knowing that kind of thing when you travel to Irak or  any Arabic country.
Thanx for sharing those gems.
And I love the photos by the way


----------



## night_talker (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Rolleistef. Thanx a lot!
you are welcome!


----------



## MichaelMigz (Jun 11, 2006)

those are incredible photographs. i only have one question...in your survivla tips section, you mention saying "sura"( i think) and then you say show your thumb. But thena couple rules down, it says thumbs up is interpreted as our middle finger...Care to explain? haha


----------



## nitefly (Jun 13, 2006)

I absolutely love your site..Added it to my favourites now, I will check it often


----------



## Fate (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum for a start 

Your site is amazing, some really informing facts and photos on there. The 10 tips for survival are great, i'll be sure to follow them if i ever go there with my camera!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jun 17, 2006)

You have great photographs and your travel tips are great.

One thing I noticed though was this -

" "Sura" (picture or question: " make a picture?", and then show your thumb)"

then

"Raising your thums up. In US, it means "OK", "all right", or "approval". In Arab countries it viewed, as raising your middle-finger."

Could you clear this up.  I am going to morroco and it would be useful to know  what the correct thing is.


----------



## night talker (Jun 23, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> You have great photographs and your travel tips are great.
> 
> One thing I noticed though was this -
> 
> ...


Okay it is little bit different from area to area, people in Jordan or Egypt do understand the thumb by the same way we do, it means okay. In other countries where is less 'western civilisation' could be another meaning of this sign. But no worry, if your opponent checks you are friendly, do not hesitate ask him for picture and show the thumb up : - )


----------



## nitefly (Jun 23, 2006)

night talker, how come you registered twice?


----------



## SeanL (Jun 23, 2006)

Nikon Power! Nice shots.


----------



## night talker (Jun 23, 2006)

I've lost my password and got no answer from the "photoforum" ;- )


----------



## night talker (Jun 23, 2006)

> Nikon Power! Nice shots.


Thanx

Nikon is the best! I love it.


----------

